# Yetty power bars



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2013)

Oven 350
8x13" flat baking pan (has 1"deep lip)

1/2 cup coconut or grapeseed oil
1 cup brown sugar ( I like dark organic kind )
2 tbs honey
3/4 tsp vanilla extract
1 egg
1 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp salt ( if desired) I omit 
1 1/2 cup oatmeal 
1 1/4 cup soy nuggets ( found in organic market)
can use rice crispys instead.
1/2 cup coconut
1 cup dried cranberries or raisins 
1/4 cup powdered almond

Mix all up nicely and pat into pan so tightly compressed as granola bars would be.  . 
Add custom ingredients If u can cook.. 
Ib...


----------

